# Five layer ball



## whydee (Jan 18, 2009)

*Making ball and first holes*

Here is three part blog on making five layer two inch diameter ball. Actually, one ball with 4 dodecahedrons inside (ball made from maple).









Start with the thorough calculation and drawing. Marking twelve centers on the ball can be found on my first blog









2×2x3 bubinga wood









Cut to size









Shaped and polished









I end up using only firs and third tool bits









Miniature lathe setup









About to make a first cut









Made two layers









All four layers on the second hole. Arrow is pointed to the openings between the holes









Forth layer is made "blindly", so, work done only by dials/lcd.









First and the next 5 holes where made same way.

Yuri.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

whydee said:


> *Making ball and first holes*
> 
> Here is three part blog on making five layer two inch diameter ball. Actually, one ball with 4 dodecahedrons inside (ball made from maple).
> 
> ...


Wow Yuri! this is really high tech compared to what I'm trying to do. You obviously have skills way beyond just woodworking. With that set-up you could quickly produce large quantities of these balls. Extremely well done and a creative approach too.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

whydee said:


> *Making ball and first holes*
> 
> Here is three part blog on making five layer two inch diameter ball. Actually, one ball with 4 dodecahedrons inside (ball made from maple).
> 
> ...


Great idea and use of resources


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

whydee said:


> *Making ball and first holes*
> 
> Here is three part blog on making five layer two inch diameter ball. Actually, one ball with 4 dodecahedrons inside (ball made from maple).
> 
> ...


ok so how did you make the damn balls in the balls i want a damn video cause i dont get it and i am not stupid but you are very clever indeed


----------



## whydee (Jan 18, 2009)

*Next six holes*









Four of those pegs to be made to hold dodecahedrons inside the sphere









One is crewed in to the insert for proper centering the ball









If all is well the center will be in the CENTER place









Like so, all holes can be made. 
.
And now getting to the last hole. *Dodecahedrons inside have to be locked.*








The fit has to be as tide as possible. Paraffin or candle wax used to secure internal structure









There pins/pegs on the front and one will hold the back









.
Next is the series of the last hole pictures: 








































Finally, all holes are made. Cleaning and polishing left to do.

Yuri


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

whydee said:


> *Next six holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. Beautiful physically and mathematically.

I'm reminded of Edgar Allen Poe 'All we are or seem is but a dream within a dream.'


----------



## whydee (Jan 18, 2009)

*Polishing and stand*

*Another use of the bleached jeans: wax and polish.
*








Time to ask my wife for good sawing needle.









After sawing about 25 small peaces of cotton and bleeding fingers









Making a proper shape









Fits ok









Four inserts to hold peaces in place (red arrows). Blue arrows are pointed on the problematic spots
.
*Scrap wood goes back to make a stand*








I will be glueing peaces together









Yes, its glued









Not a perfect fit (ok for stand i guess)









A few more peaces left. Gluing six together.









Plug made from scrap to use for presentation of the ball.









Here it is. DONE.

Thank you,
Yuri


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

whydee said:


> *Polishing and stand*
> 
> *Another use of the bleached jeans: wax and polish.
> *
> ...


Well done Yuri. A great project and a great finish!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

whydee said:


> *Polishing and stand*
> 
> *Another use of the bleached jeans: wax and polish.
> *
> ...


That was a really fun blog. Thanks.

My hat is off to you. I am humbled.
Steve


----------

